# Children in need



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

When I heard the figure of £26 million as the 'on the night total' I thought Wow! but latterly I have got to think that that isn't much money really.

Let's face it these days 26 million is just a few city bonuses.

When you see the hospice support and day care respite for terminally Ill or severely disabled children that is supported by Children in Need you can see that more needs to be done. That 26 million gets cut up in so many ways. 

I would like to suggest that we make it our charity for 2012.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd support that one.  


Chris


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm sure there will be records somewhere, but I would like to see a detailed breakdown of where the money goes to every year. It just staggers me that despite the millions raised evey year, added to other charities, that we still see such depressing scenes of kids suffering. Surely they don't have to rely solely on charitable donations, what does the government do to help??
Or do they just sit back and wait for children in need to come along?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes I support this one.
I do like Children in Need as it is UK based and I do believe charity begins at home --does that make me a bad person  

Motormouth you would be surprised at how Charities do have to rely on money from us The biggest eye open for me is that all our cancer units run on Macmillan charity money with their nurses thats why I put Mesothelioma Uk forward as this is the Macmillan backing for us patients.
I always thought Macmillan nurses came with equipment for the home as a patient neared the end of their life --I couldn't be more wrong they run our cancer units and supply all the information a patient could want they are there at the end of a phone to talk about appointments and treatments etc etc 
I do feel the government hide behind Charities and that they should do more.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

When we adopted our disabled daughter as a toddler at a time when we were really struggling financially (one income, 7 mouths to feed and a mortgage to pay) Children in Need bought us a new washing machine when ours gave up the ghost. It probably only cost them £150 but it made an enormous difference to our lives. (Our disabled daughter soaked her bed once or twice every night, so I had masses of washing each day!)

I think Children in Need would be a very good charity for next year.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Id be happy with that to

Aldra


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

locovan said:


> I do like Children in Need as it is UK based and I do believe charity begins at home --does that make me a bad person  .


Mavis :roll: As if you could be a bad person :lol:

But, I don't think the idea that charity _ begins_ at home should mean it has to stay there. 

Chris


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

locovan said:


> Yes I support this one.
> I do like Children in Need as it is UK based and I do believe charity begins at home.


100 percent agree and I am a me too.

peedee


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks to all who support this idea .. and to motormouth I go through life with a less jaundiced view. Yes governments of all shades should do more but I would rather trust charities than demand their accounts before contributing.

Thinking about it more can you really want government getting involved more in the decisions about what to spend and where as they certainly would do if it was taxpayers money being used.


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*Topic review*

Hi maivs

Bad Maivs NO, 
Charity should stay there at this times,
The UK government ie us taxpayers are charity for the world,
Yes I will support this one.

Mike


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

locovan said:


> .............
> I do feel the government hide behind Charities and that they should do more.


I'm with you on that one.

It's about time the governments of the world faced up to their responsibilities and provided decent support for those in need.

There's enough dosh in their coffers but while the man in the street continues to finance these needy people, governments will sit back and look the other way.

It will never happen though because we can't stand by and watch people suffer.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Topic review*



Happyrunner said:


> snipped...Charity should stay there at this times,


The thing I don't understand about this viewpoint is that money given to charity by individuals is their own money given freely.

I can understand, but not agree with, the view that governments shouldn't give foreign aid, but how can people justify saying who others should or should not give their money to?

Chris


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hmmm Chris sorry I think I have been taken wrongly you can give your money to who ever you like and around the world.

I just meant that I love Children in need because it is used here at home on so many really needed charities hence I like the saying Charity begins at home.

We are in terrible times money wise and there is a lot of suffering in the UK we need to help our fellow countrymen now more than ever.
Look at the Give a coat campaigne, how sad is that, people are cold because of the price of fuel and I for one will be turning out my coats to keep some older person warm.

I do feel the governments hide behind our generosity all the time the Macmillan nurses are a prime example of that. They work so hard within the NHS and they are a charity.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

sallytrafic said:


> Thanks to all who support this idea .. and to motormouth I go through life with a less jaundiced view. Yes governments of all shades should do more but I would rather trust charities than demand their accounts before contributing.
> 
> Thinking about it more can you really want government getting involved more in the decisions about what to spend and where as they certainly would do if it was taxpayers money being used.


I don't think I have a jaundiced view on this. I just believe it is the governments responsibility to care for those who genuinely need it. If they stopped wasting money on things like child benefit given to families who don't need it, to benefit scroungers, to jobless who have no intention of ever getting a job, etc etc, then I am sure there would be enough to look after those kids who desperately need care and support. It just seems to me that regardless of how much money is raised every year by children in need and all the other charities, that not much seems to get any better. I don't know the total, but C.I.N must have raised well over £300 million since it started yet still we see kids in trouble.

And I don't think I said I demanded to see accounts before contributing did I???


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

locovan said:


> Hmmm Chris sorry I think I have been taken wrongly you can give your money to who ever you like and around the world.
> 
> I just meant that I love Children in need because it is used here at home on so many really needed charities hence I like the saying Charity begins at home.
> 
> ...


Mavis, I don't think I misunderstood you, I was responding to Happyrunner who, by saying 'charity should stay there', meaning 'at home' seems to be meaning that people shouldn't give to overseas charity, even if they also give to UK charities.

Chris


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

ChrisandJohn said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm Chris sorry I think I have been taken wrongly you can give your money to who ever you like and around the world.
> ...


Oh Ok-- I read differently-- that as Mike was saying in these hard times the money is needed for our own as well :wink: 
Governments around the world should take more responsibility for their people though.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

locovan said:


> ChrisandJohn said:
> 
> 
> > locovan said:
> ...


However hard our times are there are people elsewhere whose need is perhaps even more desperate. I'm also not sure who 'our own' are. Is it the people in my family? my village? my town? region? country? People of the same religion? culture? people with the same disease or problem?

I accept what the saying 'Charity begins at home' means to you but I feel it is often used to disparage the idea of giving to 'foreign' charities, or as an excuse for not giving at all, meaning 'I'm spending my money all on my family'. My view is it's fine if charity _ begins_ at home, and clearly our primary responsibility is to our own family, but it doesn't have to begin _and_ end there.

I'm feeling a bit guilty now :? for going off the topic of supporting Children in Need, which I totally agree with.

Chris


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Before deciding to donate to a particular charity, enquiries need to be made about where the money goes.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...esign-discover-boss-earns-Prime-Minister.html

tony


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

ChrisandJohn said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisandJohn said:
> ...


No Chris me and you have had great discussions in the past :wink: :wink: :wink:

I know how wonderful you are with donations to Charity and I thankyou for all you have done this year xx
I dont always word things well do I

I love the Salvation Army campaign at the moment of give a coat as there are so many old people who cant afford now to keep the heating on all day.
To me thats giving to our own 
I buy the Big issue as these people are working.
I mean our own Uk citizens my friends and family if they are in need.
But I do help things like the rain Forest and other charities abroad so Im not all bad :wink: :wink: But Im so worried about things getting bad here now that money has become such an Issue with so many out of work and thats why I like children in need 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-15818289


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

I will happily support Frank's proposition.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Frank, you need to nominate it on the other forum

Charity begins at home and then continues across all divides of culture, country, faith etc

These three things, Faith, Hope and Charity-- and the greatest of these is Charity

Here charity means Love how better to express it than giving freely whether it be by money or act to those in need

Aldra


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Have done now thanks for alerting me.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't know how you can compare helping people _in difficulty_ at home with people _dying_ overseas.

Giving to charities is a difficult issue. There are 161,701 registered charities in the UK http://www.charitycommission.gov.uk/

Which one are we to give to? Which one will do without our money?

I wish I could donate to all charities, and donate enough to help them make a difference. But it's not possible. So I choose two charities - one which is close to my heart :: ONE :: and one which has been close to me for years :: TWO ::

I feel guilty for turning down every other request for help, especially when it's a charity which helps children live.

I don't know where I'm going with this post. I support the motion of making CIN our charity for 2012. Not because it supports children in the UK particularly, but because it supports children.

Gerald


----------



## bellazz (Jul 1, 2012)

i agree with motormouth. there should be a stringent accountability of the donation funds and concrete results should be seen. this will motivate the donors even more to donate much more than they are already donating.

secondly!, i request all the persons to donate as much as they possibly can.it is a noble cause and should be taken up with earnest devotion.

thank you


----------

